# Why do fish strike lures?



## senkosam (Aug 29, 2019)

Most has to do with fish senses IMO.


----------



## senkosam (Aug 29, 2019)

Patience is key.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 31, 2019)

senkosam said:


> Most has to do with fish senses IMO.



Of course. If you take the fish senses out of the equation, what else would be left.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Sep 1, 2019)

I have a theory that when fish are interested in eating, they can't help themselves. Their brains aren't large enough to do a lot of decision making. Hungry → Eat what moves. 

From the number of times a fish will take a nibble and leave, I think they will sample just about anything that has a little movement. I've watched them pick up small stones and floating leaves in their mouths and spit them back out. I have a big tackle box of all sorts of lures that I've collected over many, many years. But my thought on this has evolved to where I really don't think lure selection matters much at all.

What to the professionals use to win tournaments - whatever lure their sponsor is selling. The selection just isn't that important.

I believe two things matter. (1) The fish must be interested in eating. Sometimes it's just too cold, they're interested in spawning, or they aren't hungry. And (2) you have to get the lure in front of a fish. That's the hard part and the only place where lure selection matters. You need a lure that can get to the fish. Some lures get into weeds, some go deep, some stay near the surface. But, that's the extent of my lure selection concerns now. 

So, for me, fishing is no longer about the right lure. It's almost 100% about location, location, location.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 1, 2019)

I think lure action/vibration is more important than colors, but boy it sure seems that some days only certain colors work. 

One thing I sure agree with is gotta find them first.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 3, 2019)

I have seen fish on a bed pick up a lure or live bait and spit it out outside of the bed. Not hungry just getting rid of something that is in the bed.


----------



## senkosam (Sep 4, 2019)

*Excellent maintenanceguy!*

I agree with most of your reply especially:
1. Their brains aren't large enough to do a lot of decision making.
2. I think they will sample just about anything that has a little movement. 
3. What do professionals use to win tournaments ? - whatever lure their sponsors tell them to display. (usually not the lures they used)
4. you have to get the lure in front of a fish

Disagree with this:


> But my thought on this has evolved to where I really don't think lure selection matters much at all



I've made lure selection easy: *lure design matters *and if one works, it works period regardless whether fish are feeding or _not_ (which is 95 % of the time (unlike some humans where the reverse is true). Regardless, depth and cover type dictate lure design which dictates lure action, retrieve speed range, lure profile and even subtle vibrations picked up by the lateral line. Subtle vibration lures catch far more fish in my waters than other lures used for select situations that must be moved faster and that usually create more noise and flash. I love catching bass on spinnerbaits with huge willow leaf blades and Rat L Traps, but most days slower lures with more subtle actions get bit more often - especially at 1pm on a sunny day in August. Even Mr Twister curly tail grubs can't be worked as slowly as other soft plastic designs on a horizontal retrieve.

I've posted different lure designs I came up with over the last 10 years - some shown in another post, and can testify to the fact that some of the lure designs are far superior to most sold. With a candle flame and a bit of experimentation/imagination, you can make _Frankenstein_ lures made from joining the parts from two lures that will surprise you when they catch fish and open up a whole new world and view of what works and why that is related to _lure action_.

Frank


----------



## -CN- (Sep 10, 2019)

It's instinct to bite what appears to be food or a nuisance. But only when the fish are hungry or territorial.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 15, 2019)

We haven't mentioned scent. I think that is also one of the key factors in enticing fish to bite. Related would be hiding some of the scents we might accidentally pass on to the baits, like gaso, or sunscreen.


----------



## senkosam (Sep 15, 2019)

When it comes to scent, I believe fish are super sensitive to algae stuck on our lures and not even bother nipping them. Anytime I troll a crankbait with even the least amount of algae attached anywhere between the line and lure, no bites - period. Nature made predator fish animal protein orientated - non vegetarian.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 16, 2019)

senkosam said:


> When it comes to scent, I believe fish are super sensitive to algae stuck on our lures and not even bother nipping them. Anytime I troll a crankbait with even the least amount of algae attached anywhere between the line and lure, no bites - period. Nature made predator fish animal protein orientated - non vegetarian.



I've had trout follow a spoon with a piece of weed on it all the way to the boat. Fish was curious but no hit. It sure pays to check your lures for junk periodically.


----------



## senkosam (Sep 16, 2019)

Trolled crankbaits today and only after I cleared the hooks of any algae did I catch fish.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Sep 17, 2019)

they're as nuts as we are!

strictly a live bait guy. why use something that imitates bait instead of live bait?


----------



## senkosam (Sep 17, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> they're as nuts as we are! strictly a live bait guy. why use something that imitates bait instead of live bait?


 Whatever catches fish for you - great! BTW lures don't imitate anything that ever lived nor do they need to. JMO
A fish's senses are amazing and draw a complete picture of the object cast long before they get close enough to see it. _Object_ characteristics determine what or whether a fish strikes -again JMO. Discovering lures that catch fish is exciting and a challenge that never gets old.



> Of course. If you take the fish senses out of the equation, what else would be left ?


*That is key to using lures !!* Great observation !!
There are some excellent anglers I know that fish for bass mostly at night using huge jointed crankbaits. Their fish average 3 lbs, but most times they catch 5-7 lb giants in deep city reservoirs with pictures as proof. We all know that big bass are nocturnal predators in summer and for them to attack a lure, even on a moonless night, their _senses_ kick in big time. Color obviously is not important whereas the _lateral line and ear_ are.

Example: Shaking a plastic worm puts off vibrations that displace water. Those waves are felt by the lateral line because the lateral line is extremely sensitive to very slight motions whereas the ear picks up only lower frequency sounds in water. Dr Keith Jones (fish biologist) believes that it is these vibrations that attract a bass even in less than clear water considering that _motion vibrations_ carry 5X better in water than they do in air. The lateral line can detect lure size, speed, vibration (pressure waves), direction and depth in relation to a fish no matter the water clarity or time of day.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 17, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> they're as nuts as we are!
> 
> strictly a live bait guy. why use something that imitates bait instead of live bait?



Some waters don't allow live minnow baits. Another reason would be fishing style (i.e. trolling). We sometimes troll night crawlers that are alive when we rig them up, but can't really effectively troll a live minnow. And yet another would be fly fisherman -- kind of hard to get that live midge on the hook. :LOL2:


----------

